# 28 Gallon Vertical



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

This is my second viv, specs below :

- 30"H x 12"W x 18" D aquarium
- Euro style lower and upper vents, made by myself
- Pilkington Optiwhite Sliding door on runners
- Mistking System with 4 nozzles
- GroBeam LED light (contains 10 x CREE XP-E 6500k High output LEDs) with controller for automated sunrise / sunset / moonlight / storms
- Treefern Panels on 2 sides
- Oak Branches siliconed in place
- Eggcrate false bottom
- Magnolia and oak leaf litter
- Substrate mix of crushed treefern/peat/milled sphag moss/ crushed oak leaves/charcoal, seeded with springs and tropical woodlice
- Plant list to be added

Heres a couple of snaps :



















Link to build thread - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...vert-conversion-warning-poor-workmanship.html

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks very good. 

Any growth showing?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks very good.
> 
> Any growth showing?


I was just going to update with a plant list!

Yeah, the Neoregelia Hawaii is reddening up, all broms throwing shoots. The Ficus Panama is growing well as is the Ficus Pumila, plus every other plant in there. They must love this light.

Here's a plant list :

- Neoregelia 'Hawaii'
- Neoregelia 'Fireball'
- Neoregelia 'Narciss'
- Neoregelia 'Amazon'
- Ficus 'Panama'
- Ficus Pumilia
- Microsorum Steerei
- Marcgravia spec. 'Peru'
- Philodendron spec. 'Costa Rica'
- Pothos
- Cissus Discolor
- Various native mosses
- Pleurothallis sp.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks awesome!

I would love to see a closeup of that Marcgravia species 'Peru'
Looks different from the standard Marcgravia SP thats been floating around here.


Todd


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I would love to see a closeup of that Marcgravia species 'Peru'
> Looks different from the standard Marcgravia SP thats been floating around here.
> ...


Cheers.

I'll try and get some close up photos of the Macgravia tomorrow and will upload 

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

gex23 said:


> This is my second viv, specs below :
> 
> - GroBeam LED light (contains 10 x CREE XP-E 6500k High output LEDs) with controller for automated sunrise / sunset / moonlight / storms


i would really like to see how this works. =)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like how you inluded all your tank specs in the first post. It eliminates a lot of questions about what you are running. It reminds me of how a lot of reefers present their setups to other hobbyist which is very thorough.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

gex23 said:


> GroBeam LED light (contains 10 x CREE XP-E 6500k High output LEDs) with controller for automated sunrise / sunset / moonlight / storms


Wow!!! That's a lot of light. Should put out at least 2,000 lumens.
There are a couple manufacturers out there that build these, mostly for reef tanks.

You aren't by any chance trying to grow corals in there as well, are you?

I realize most of the time it will be contolled to a much lower output.
How much heat does that light generate?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The marketing blurb on the light states 'over' 800 lumens, by how much over I don't know. But i'd imagine the PAR and lux ratings are very respectable figures 

The temps seem to be hitting daytime highs of 23C (73.4F) air temp and 21C (70F) ground temps, with night time temps dropping to lows of 17.5C (64F). Other than E.Anthyoni, which I have no interest in - what thumbnails would you suggest with these temps?

Kind regards

Anthony


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Had to have a bit of a rescape, one section of wood was leaching sap so it was promptly removed. Also added a second heatpad to stabilise the temps.

It now has 13 broms in it, and I will be adding 2.2 R. Vanzolinii in the coming weeks - suitable you think?



















Regards

Anthony


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ii don't no about for in a 28g. I might see how it goes but if you see the frogs stressing out I would keep just a trio. Just imo.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Could you post some pictures of the different light shades please? Epscially the storm, that sounds cool! Nice viv!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome tank. Love that plant selection!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Photos taken with Nikon D5000 + standard 18 - 55mm lens + lens hood :


DSC_0023 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0015 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Only a few of the broms / F.Pumilia have been in permanent positions for a few weeks. The rest was re-arranged last week

I should be collecting 4 juvenile Vanzolinii later this week

Kind regards

Anthony


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

0.0.4 Vanzolinii added 2 days ago, here's a snap of one. Will get better photos soon, once they are settled and I can open the viv :










They seem to be happy, packing away springs like there's no tomorrow


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice tank.


----------

